# Dust Collector Airflow Mod



## Denner (May 20, 2019)

Good Afternoon All,

Some dust collectors use a smooth metal arc from the blower to the bag housing to increase airflow by smoothing the flow path. What about removing the flow path entirely? Has anyone modded their DC so the blower runs directly to the bag housing, ala the image below? If so, did you note any improvement (or enough to justify the effort of the mod)?










Thanks,
Denner


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah, you can buy DC's built like that.

My Griz G0583Z is one. And it's on sale!









Grizzly G0583Z - 1 HP Canister Dust Collector

On mine I left the 90° fitting off and used a 4" / 2-1/2" Y fitting and connected my hoses direct.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

The rectangular metal duct that sometimes connects the blower to the separator is fairly low loss and eliminating it would probably not be worth the effort. Many of those style units use a flex hose for the connection. If it's a 5" hose then yes, you can gain some by modifying as you propose.

I've done some testing here that may relate to your question.


----------



## Denner (May 20, 2019)

> Yeah, you can buy DC s built like that.
> 
> My Griz G0583Z is one. And it s on sale!
> 
> ...


I was actually eyeing that one, but they seem to be lower suction where they a)need to get as much flow out of it as possible, and b)the smaller motor is easier is less of a tipping hazard up high. In one of the manuals they listed the airflow with and without the elbow, and the difference was dramatic.



> The rectangular metal duct that sometimes connects the blower to the separator is fairly low loss and eliminating it would probably not be worth the effort. Many of those style units use a flex hose for the connection. If it s a 5" hose then yes, you can gain some by modifying as you propose.
> 
> I ve done some testing here that may relate to your question.
> 
> - clagwell


That was some interesting research, thanks!


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Output good, but the made a mess of the inlet. OK at 1 HP. really top heavy with bigger ones which is why I suspect the lower mount. 
Anyway, if you look as some of the mods adding cyclones, you will see it being quite common.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Never noticed mine being "top heavy". I think your concern may be overblown.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Remember, we are no in the days of a chest of dwars coming with a strap to bolt it to the wall. Product liability is to protect stupid from stupid.

I intend to remount mine sideways too.


----------



## JohnDon (Mar 14, 2015)

The motor alone on my old Jet 1200 cfm tips in at about 45 lbs. I'm no structural engineer, but when you add the impeller and housing, the bracing involved in supporting it looks complicated- and expensive. There's probably some price point where putting a more powerful motor on the base offsets the loss in efficiency of having to add a hose.


----------

